# I finally got the courage to lighten my eyebrows



## CherylA (Jul 22, 2006)

i finally got the courage to lighten my eyebrows and I LIKE IT!

I just used sally hansen facial hair bleach and applied with an old mascara brush, left on for 4 minutes and it lightened just a little.


----------



## LVA (Jul 22, 2006)

thx for sharin'

do u have a pic?


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 22, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## mac-whore (Jul 22, 2006)

Awesome! I've always wanted to try to lighten mine but, I'm scared something will go terribly wrong ( and it alway s does, with me ).. so, I may either wait it out, or go get it done. Either way, I'd love to see pics of how it turned out.


----------



## MACGoddess (Jul 23, 2006)

If you do your own brows, you must be VERY VERY careful! Even just the fumes from the bleach can irritate your eyes...

I'm glad it worked out for you though!!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 23, 2006)

Congrats &amp; I'm also glad it worked for you! I don't think I could do it myself... I'd mess it up somehow *lol*


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 23, 2006)

glad it worked for you!


----------



## Barbette (Aug 21, 2006)

Ohh I just thought about doing this because I lightened my hair today and my eyebrows are a bit too dark to match my hair now, thanks for being my tester


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 21, 2006)

That is nice... I also think you should post some pics....


----------



## luxotika (Aug 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LVA* thx for sharin' do u have a pic?

I would like to see a picture too!


----------



## ivette (Aug 22, 2006)

thats great. glad everything worked out welll for u


----------



## Annia (Aug 22, 2006)

I have lightened my eyebrows several times and they look perfect in person! but when I take a picture it looks lighter than they really are? So I stopped lightening them.





But I loved the look. =x


----------



## bluebird26 (Aug 22, 2006)

I want to lighten my brows too, but I'm scared, I don't want them to be too light.


----------



## jayleelah (Aug 22, 2006)

I lighten my eyebrows every two weeks because their real color is black. I'm platinum blond now (do you say that in english?)so I had to lighten them a little bit more these last months.

I messed them a few times though.

I don't care about it usually cuz thank God I have makeup. but last year I lightened them the day before going to Egypt, I wanted to look perfect and guess what happened? You should have seen me at the swimming pool trying not to wet my mu eyebrows.


----------



## liltweekstar (Aug 29, 2006)

i like to lighten my brows using facial bleach too... i used to use sally hansen but i got jolen instead since i heard it worked better... i think it works the same but jolen doesn't break up into pieces while it's on my eyebrows like the sally hansen one.


----------



## babydoll1209 (Aug 29, 2006)

ahh...Great! how good you could do it yourself. I bet i will mess up with mine.


----------



## bad cat (Aug 29, 2006)

I also lighten my brows with a little spoolie or one of those mascara brushes you can get @ dept stores. I use Ardell for face bleaching for senstitive skin. I really like how my lightened eyebrows really perk up my complexion.


----------

